# Donnie Yen... who knew.



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2015)

Well OK, I knew some, but not all of this

I knew Donnie Yen trained with his mother Bo Sim Mak and I new he spent some time at the Beijing Sports Institute and he was into MMA and BJJ (I did not know what rank he was) but I did not know all of this

6th degree black belt in Taekwondo
black belt in Judo
purple belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu

also apparently studied some Boxing, Kickboxing, Muay Thai, Hapkido, Jeet Kune Do, Wing Chun, and Wrestling


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2015)

Best fight scenes of FLASH POINT ! (Donnie Yen)






Just a note, he was over 40 years old when he made that movie


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 23, 2015)

MOVIE PORTRAYAL OF WING CHUN MASTER.
|
Realizing it's a movie, I'm really inspired by his portrayal of Wing Chun master, Ip Man.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2015)

According to Ip Chun he picked up Wing Chun pretty quickly... not exactly sure what that really means, but his Wing Chun look good in the movies to me, but then I am not a Wing Chun guy, I only dabble in it


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 23, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> According to Ip Chun he picked up Wing Chun pretty quickly... not exactly sure what that really means, but his Wing Chun look good in the movies to me, but then I am not a Wing Chun guy, I only dabble in it


|
Hey, I've said Wing Chun is too sophisticated for me.  That's my read.  The older Okinawan kenpo's with more dynamic hand technique assisted by feet, that's a style that intriques me....
|
Edit: There's some excellent historic posts re this @ MT, and I'm reviewing these now.

Edit2: That's my opinion[smiley].


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 23, 2015)

WHY I STUDY SHOTOKAN KARATE ACADEMICALLY.
|
Trying to get general picture of TMA.  Key word 'general.'


----------



## clfsean (Mar 23, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> According to Ip Chun he picked up Wing Chun pretty quickly... not exactly sure what that really means, but his Wing Chun look good in the movies to me, but then I am not a Wing Chun guy, I only dabble in it



He also got a good chunk of it when he was younger in Boston. He apparently had something of a temper & liked to fight. Something about being a delinquent & being sent to China by his mom to "straighten him out" ... something I heard in passing ... 

He got his zui shu from Zhao Chang-jun in Xi'an.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2015)

I heard that about him in the Boston area.... I grew up around there too


----------



## Danny T (Mar 23, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> According to Ip Chun he picked up Wing Chun pretty quickly... not exactly sure what that really means, but his Wing Chun look good in the movies to me, but then I am not a Wing Chun guy, I only dabble in it


Most of what is in the movies is a high level of beginner and intermediate skills.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Most of what is in the movies is a high level of beginner and intermediate skills.


|
Yeah, and it is way too complex for me in form alone.  Love the concept though....


----------



## Danny T (Mar 23, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> |
> Yeah, and it is way too complex for me in form alone.  Love the concept though....


Interesting. Wing Chun's principles and concepts are quite simple. The application potentials are vast. The forms movements and positions are quite simple, the understanding of the intent (mental) and the potentials is very complex.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 5, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Interesting. Wing Chun's principles and concepts are quite simple. The application potentials are vast. The forms movements and positions are quite simple, the understanding of the intent (mental) and the potentials is very complex.



The forms are very simple.
Learning the meaning behind the movements...
A lifetime study.

The really good stuff isnt on the surface of the forms...
Learning the deeper stuff like "nearest weapon attacks nearest high value target" and how that principle is related to why wing chun doesn't traditionally kick above the knee like a a roundhouse to the head.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 6, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> The forms are very simple.
> Learning the meaning behind the movements...
> A lifetime study.
> 
> ...


\
No, forms don't work.... that's why the Chinese masters for hundreds & hundreds of years trained by them.  With the Okinawans then Japanese (edit: then korean's) utillizing same.
\
But we Americans _good with computers_ know better....  we know how to fight by going out  & fighting....
\
EDIT: shake it out, tough guys, shake it out....


----------



## Danny T (Oct 6, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> No, forms don't work.... that's why the Chinese masters for hundreds & hundreds of years trained by them.  With the Okinawans then Japanese (edit: then korean's) utillizing same.
> \
> But we Americans _good with computers_ know better....  we know how to fight by going out  & fighting....
> ...


???
Huh!
???


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 6, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> No, forms don't work.... that's why the Chinese masters for hundreds & hundreds of years trained by them.  With the Okinawans then Japanese (edit: then korean's) utillizing same.
> \
> But we Americans _good with computers_ know better....  we know how to fight by going out  & fighting....
> ...


I think you may have completely misinterpreted what TSDTexan was saying. I don't believe he was saying anything about "forms don't work." He was saying that the forms are deep and require long study to properly understand.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 6, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think you may have completely misinterpreted what TSDTexan was saying. I don't believe he was saying anything about "forms don't work." He was saying that the forms are deep and require long study to properly understand.


I suspect shotonoob is employing sarcasm,  and actually agrees with forms.

The biggest problem with forms is a disconnected performance art that has no understanding of what the form Means.

Like a beautiful lady on a televised pageant.... mouthing scripted answers to judges questions learned by rote...written by a hack, full of noise and motion, Signifying nothing.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 8, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think you may have completely misinterpreted what TSDTexan was saying. I don't believe he was saying anything about "forms don't work." He was saying that the forms are deep and require long study to properly understand.


\
No, just chiming in with a little satire....  No need for everyone to go off the deep end....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 8, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> I suspect shotonoob is employing sarcasm,  and actually agrees with forms.


\
Easy TexAN, employing _satire_.  I don't have the rough & tough persona more common among your steadies @ MT.  Geese, I put up that vid of Laszlo like-a-me.  I'm more professorial, even got that as nickname @ one dojo.



TSDTexan said:


> The biggest problem with forms is a disconnected performance art that has no understanding of what the form Means.


\
QFT.



TSDTexan said:


> Like a beautiful lady on a televised pageant.... mouthing scripted answers to judges questions learned by rote...written by a hack, full of noise and motion, Signifying nothing.


\
Good expansion on Quote 2.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 20, 2015)

Donnie Yen is incredibley humble. I think it was on the news several months ago that he fractured mike Tyson's finger during the filming of Ip Man 3, which seems like its going to be a pretty epic film. Apparently they are creating a CGI Bruce Lee for it


----------

